# 4 Spd to 5 Spd tranny swap



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

*4 Spd to 5 Spd tranny swap, need help*

Well, I've had a 5 speed transmission sitting in my garage since december, and now that it warmed up considerably in the bay area, I decided to start the swap. Seeing that it was my first time pulling anything that big out of my car, my fist experience has been a PITA. Mainly time consuming. After two weekends, the transmission is in, slightly banged up, with only minor modification needed to the transmission motor mount to bolt it in. (I should have taken some digitals) Now my downpipe won't bolt up correctly because I had to dremel a bolt off a stripped screw, but that's a minor concern. My current questions are: 

1) Are there any identifying marks on the transmission itself? I looked, but I guess not hard enough, because I couldn't find any. 

2) Is there any way to replace the digital speed sensor with my old mechanical sensor? It doesn't seem to want to come out.

3) Barring that route, is there a digital speedometer I could mount without having to replace my whole cluster?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

bump

help, anyone? please?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Your 90 Sentra, came with a 4 spd? I thought manual GA16i were all 5spd. Sorry man, I could not help out since I really never mess with my tranny cept when I change my clutch.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Mervic said:


> Your 90 Sentra, came with a 4 spd? I thought manual GA16i were all 5spd. Sorry man, I could not help out since I really never mess with my tranny cept when I change my clutch.


Naw, I think the base sentras were 4 spd manual / 3 spd auto. I thought al the 91 sentras had 5 speed trannys, which is where I started searching for one.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

What year/car did you get this tranny from ? I am curious because both of my B12s are 5 speeds and the only electrical connections are for a reverse light switch and a neutral switch, but my speedos were both cable driven ?


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

The RN4F30A 4-speed and the RS5F30A 5-speed had their numbers stamped on the transmission case; The RN4F31A and the RS5F31A 5-speeds had their numbers stamped on the clutch release arms. The '89-'90 -31A transmissions also had an extra bolt hole for the mount, in contrast to the '87-88 -31A models.

Also, the reason for the -30A and the -31A designation differences is that the numbers represented a factory change in the input bearing retainers. But the difference in performance seems negligible, if at all.

I don't know if there's any way possible to convert a digital-speedo transaxle to analog (cable); I've never got that far up. That's all I can offer up....best to ye.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

recycled_toddler said:


> The RN4F30A 4-speed and the RS5F30A 5-speed had their numbers stamped on the transmission case; The RN4F31A and the RS5F31A 5-speeds had their numbers stamped on the clutch release arms. The '89-'90 -31A transmissions also had an extra bolt hole for the mount, in contrast to the '87-88 -31A models.
> 
> Also, the reason for the -30A and the -31A designation differences is that the numbers represented a factory change in the input bearing retainers. But the difference in performance seems negligible, if at all.
> 
> I don't know if there's any way possible to convert a digital-speedo transaxle to analog (cable); I've never got that far up. That's all I can offer up....best to ye.


Thanks. I tried looking at the release arm, and there is a sticker that has the following:
E560679
That doesn't refer to any transmission number I know. Other than that, I couldn't find any descriptive marks. I spent two hours, and 10 bucks at the junkyard, and I finally pulled out the digital speed sensor. All in vain, when I compared the two different sensors.










EDIT: The digital speed sensor is on the left (can anyone see the pic?)

Oh well, I guess I'll be going without a speedometer until I can find a digital one in the junkyard.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

here's a few more pics of the tranny swap.








This is the 5 speed in place with the original motor mount used with only minor modification.









Here, you can see the digital speed sensor that I'm alking about. It was a PITA to pull out, compared to the mechanical sensor (the speedo cable helped immensely in pulling out the mechanical speed sensor).


----------

